# بطاقة الأداء المتوازن في القطاعات الخدمية والصناعية (bsc)



## m_halawa (6 يناير 2007)

*******
Introduction 
Financial Measures 
Customer Measures 
Internal Process Measures 
Learning and Growth Measures

INTRODUCTION
The purpose of this document is to provide detailed information on unit Balanced Scorecards’ Key Performance Indicators. 

Information includes:

Strategic and Annual Objectives
KPI
Definition
Formula
Frequency
Data Source
Data Supplier

Data status and benchmarks / plan need to be explained in more detail upfront:

Data availability and accuracy indicated is based on an estimate from the BSC team using five criteria:
Is there a single / consistent data source ?
Is there clarity / understanding of data collection process ?
Is the data entry automated - or done manually ?
Are data entry rules in place ?
Is the data itself consistent (e.g. if multiple data sources are compared) ? 

تعظيم الأداء المؤسسي بتطبيق
بطاقة الأداء المتوازن في القطاعات الخدمية والصناعية (BSC)

مقدمة:

إن بطاقة الأداء المتوازن قد ابتكرت لمعالجة نقاط الضعف في الأساليب الإدارية المطبقة حالياُ وتعتبر نظام يحقق للمؤسسات أسلوب لترجمة الرؤية والاستراتيجيات إلى أعمال وتوفير تغذية إسترجاعية للعمليات والمعطيات الداخلية والخارجية للتحسين المستمر للنتائج وللأداء الاستراتيجي، وتشمل هذه الحلقة الموضوعات الرئيسية التالية:
	مقدمة عن أساسيات إعداد الاستراتيجيات للمؤسسات.
	أساسيات بطاقة الأداء المتوازن.
	كيفية إعداد البطاقة.
	تطبيقات على بطاقة الأداء المتوازن.
	ورشة عمل يتم من خلالها إعداد وتطبيق بطاقة الأداء المتوازن من خلال دراسات حالة واقعية.

برنامج الدورة:
اليوم الأول
	مقدمة عن أساسيات إعداد الاستراتيجيات للمؤسسات.
	مقدمة عن كيفية قياس الأداء.
	مقدمة عن أهمية بطاقة الأداء المتوازن و مدى الاحتياج إليها.

اليوم الثاني
	كيفية إعداد الرسالة و القيمة و الرؤية و الإستراتيجية للمؤسسة.
	كيفية تطوير أهداف الأداء المؤسسي و كيفية قياسها.
	إعداد الروابط للسبب و الأثر و علاقتهم بالقياسات المقترحة للأداء المؤسسي.
	إعداد الغايات و ترتيب الأولويات المبدأت.

اليوم الثالث
	مفاهيم و مؤشرات عامة عن بطاقات القياس المتوازن
	مراحل إعداد بطاقة الأداء المتوازن.

اليوم الرابع
	عناصر خطة التواصل للتطبيق
	أهم ملامح خطة المؤسسة في تطبيق البطاقة.
	إعداد بطاقة الأداء المتوازن للمؤسسات القطاع العام و المؤسسات الغير ربحية.

اليوم الخامس
 ورشة عمل لأعداد بطاقة الأداء المتوازن من حلال حالات تطبيقية و واقعية.
	تدريبات عملية على كل خطوة من إعداد بطاقة الأداء.

. لمن الدورة: 
لمشرفي ومديري الأقسام والعمليات الأساسية في المؤسسات والقطاعات الحكومية والخاصة وكافة المهتمين والمساهمين في التطوير الاستراتيجي والإداري في المؤسسات.

للاستعلام

الاستاذ / عبد المقصود حجازي - مدير التدريب
الشركة السعودية لتنمية الكفاءات البشرية
0503407861
4787531​


----------



## beshoyfarouk (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محرم سيرم (11 يناير 2007)

اخي العزيل الف شكر وجزاك الله الف خير على الموضوع ومانزيد شهدك الا عسل 
انااعمل في شركه سعوديه عملاقه كرئيس قسم اول ماطبقت الاداره العليا بطاقات الاداء المتوازن 
في الشركه عام 2005 لم نكن نفهم مالمقصود وبعد الندوات والمراجعات التشغيليه 
اتضح لنا ان بطقات الاداء المتوازن عمليه واستراتيجيه لتحقيق الاهداف وتعديل الانحراف خلال التنفيذ 
والحمد لله الان الشركه ل السنه الثالثه وهي تعمل بهذا البطاقات وتضاعفت الانتاجيه والربحيه للشركه


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (26 يناير 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## abu_haneen (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الرايع


----------



## خرير شيروانى (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع.


----------

